# Service engine soon light



## drummersoul (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi,
I have written on this topic in the past. My 2000 Maxima has had an engine light on basically from about the 30K mark. My brother owned the car. He changed 2 O2 sensors, ignition coils and maybe other things. The light never went off. I inherited the car at 90K and have changed one 02 sensor ( I don't know if it was duplicated unfortunately) also mass air flow sensor and now the code is "430" saying I need a catalytic convertor. 
I know many others have complained of this endless chasing of the light story and my sense is there is no end in sight. :waving: If I ask Nissan to do a master reset on the computer will this reset any quirk that may be in the computer itself?? I am wondering if this is not a computer glitch. The car runs beautifully and this is not indicative of a Catalytic converter problem.

Any thoughts or experiences out there??


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Was the ecu ever reset when the O2 sensors and coils were replaced?


----------



## drummersoul (Jul 18, 2008)

*ECU reset*

Hi,
I just looked up what ECU stands for. I don't know if this was reset. The only thing I know is the mechanic turned of the light after reading the code and we would wait until the light came back on and read it again. When the initial O2 sensors and coils were done I didn't own the car so I don't know. One thing I do know is that in researching this on the web I have come across numerous threads where folks are having the same scenario. Someone said to have a master reset of the computer and this would eliminate any false codes.

Do you know anything? My sense is Nissan should have recalled the car and repaired this. There are a lot of mechanics getting plenty of business and the light continues to come back on. 

Thanks


----------

